# Simulating the Big-Bang in microscopic scale.. Tommorrow!!



## megalex (Sep 9, 2008)

Well what could go wrong.? IN THEORY its highly unlikely that we will all seize to exist tomorrow when they power the Large Hadron Collider for the first time. Large Hadron Collider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They will have a live webcast of the whole event. here:
The Large HardOn Collider

sorry i mean here:

CERN - European Organization for Nuclear Research

I myself will play lots of guitar tonight.. hmnt... what song would be appropriate? Obsolete?

READ THIS: Worst Case: Collider Spawns Planet-Devouring Black Hole

QUOTE:
There's also a very, very remote chance that the process will spawn black holes&#8212;any one of which could assume an odd orbit within Earth, devouring microscopic chunks of matter until the entire planet is gone, physicists say. 
This and other harrowing&#8212;and equally unlikely&#8212;scenarios prompted a couple of independent scientists to sue this past spring to stop the atom smasher. So far they haven't succeeded, and the vast majority of the world's physicists are on board with the project.


----------



## Groff (Sep 9, 2008)

Interesting stuff...

.....The "Hardon Collider" is epic


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 9, 2008)

megalex said:


> They will have a live webcast of the whole event. here:
> The Large HardOn Collider
> 
> sorry i mean here:
> ...



Cool! I'll have to watch!


----------



## Thomas (Sep 9, 2008)

I posted this as a thread in a different section a while ago: Large Hadron Collider nearly ready - The Big Picture - Boston.com

Some very impressive pictures of the thing right there.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 9, 2008)

So, at what time are we all supposed to disapear?


----------



## megalex (Sep 9, 2008)

I think they will start it around 1 am US central and we might disappear by 4 am depending on how wrong their theories where.. It could take microseconds or y could take a few hours...

I wouldn't worry about it they are pretty sure that their unproven theories that we are about to prove are right..


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the CERN website a lot of really cool information on that.


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2008)

Boy, there's _no_ way this could go wrong. 

[action=Randy]puts his head between his legs and kisses his ass goodbye[/action]


----------



## Xaios (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm, maybe I should take the rest of the day off...


But seriously, this looks super cool. Elementary particle physics is neat stuff (granted, it's also super complex).


----------



## Krunch (Sep 9, 2008)

This site made me laugh.

Has the Large Hadron Collider destroyed the earth yet?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 9, 2008)

Does this mean that Wormed might start making music again?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 9, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Interesting stuff...
> 
> .....The "Hardon Collider" is epic



 agreed!


----------



## kristallin (Sep 9, 2008)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Sep 9, 2008)

God am I tired of the LHC-will-destroy-the-world bullshit. Collision makes a black hole? No problem. It'll evaporate in a few billionths of a second.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so pissed we are all going to die, there is so much I haven't done yet.



> #
> 
> People: Keep calm and carry on! The LHC is not going to kill you!
> 
> ...



So who's going to be drunk when the world ends?


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lets hope that all of the work and money they've poured into this is worthwhile, and if the worst-case-scenario happens, it was a fun ride. 

It is an odd thought though, trying to recreate the big bang...and even more interesting, what if this proves the big bang theory _wrong_?


----------



## cev (Sep 9, 2008)

You know, everyone panicked when the _last_ big particle accelerator was turned on, too. Guess what? Nothing happened, except a lot of good science.

On an unrelated note, 'hardon collider' is in fact a common joke among particle physicists, as I learned last semester in my particle physics class


----------



## El Caco (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't believe this will prove anything, I just see it as another step in humankind's scientific education. I doubt anything will go wrong as in the worst case scenario, with all the peer review that this project has surely received there would be more than just a handful of scientists speaking against it. My only concern is in all the recent media reports the scientists involved in the project did not seem that reassuring. No one can know for certain what will happen but we will soon enough and like one of the projects spokespeople said on the news this morning, it will not matter if something goes wrong anyway because there will be no one left to complain about it 

According to the quote I posted above this is just the warm up anyway, the big event is next week so I have 1 week to bang some mad bitches, surf a monster swell and record a hit.

Does anyone know of a book on how to become a guitar god in 1 week?


----------



## cev (Sep 9, 2008)

I think part of the problem is that particle physics, especially at the energies the LHC will be operating at, is really freaking complicated. I'm not sure it's even possible to explain to the public what is supposed to happen in a way that the average person would understand. You would pretty much have to be the world's greatest educator.


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> God am I tired of the LHC-will-destroy-the-world bullshit. Collision makes a black hole? No problem. It'll evaporate in a few billionths of a second.



 +100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

I can do nothing but roll my eyes at all the conspiracy theory scientifically illiterate people out there.


----------



## JBroll (Sep 10, 2008)

Epic fail.

The device won't be at full power for quite some time now, and for now it'll be operating lower than things that haven't yet done anything harmful.

Among the biggest 'authorities' saying the world will end is a crackpot who thinks he has a 'Theory of Everything', and that according to that theory (which contradicts much better established science not at all related to his field) Hawking radiation (the process by which said tiny black holes would fizzle out and stop themselves) doesn't exist so we must be doomed.

The harmful things this *could* produce would already have formed very near Earth and already fucked our shit up several times over, but we're still here. Whoops. Guess it's more fun to be afraid than to know what's going on.

The information we stand to gain from the LHC will be so phenomenal there aren't even words to describe it - if anything at all goes even remotely near where we think it'll go, the very essence of what makes matter will be revealed to us. If you think you know better than the vast majority of physicists (you know, those people who would actually be qualified to say anything about the matter because they actually spend their lives figuring things like this out) go ahead and think the world will end, but if there were ANY reasonable claim that this could really make the world explode you'd have a lot more physicists on your side and the project would be brought to a halt until there were reassurance against the claims or confirmation of the impending doom people seem to wish for all the time. For now, though, this is wankery.

Jeff


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 10, 2008)

There was the same kind of paranoia going around when there was talk of splitting the atom. Literally. "The world will be destroyed! The sky will catch on fire!"


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2008)

In case there is anyone out there gullible enough to think that the world could be destroyed by this, I just caught the MSN article on it (Boon or doom? Collider stirs debate - LHC - MSNBC.com) and here are a few quotes:



> "It will be extremely exciting if the LHC did produce black holes," CERN theoretical physicist John Ellis said. "OK, so some people are going to say, 'Black holes? Those big things eating up stars?' No. These are microscopic, tiny little black holes. And they&#8217;re extremely unstable. They would disappear almost as soon as they were produced."





> Ellis, Kaku and a host of other physicists point out that cosmic rays in space are far more energetic than the collisions produced in the Large Hadron Collider, and do not produce the kinds of persistent black holes claimed by the critics. In the most recent report, CERN scientists rule out the globe-gobbling black holes and the other nightmares enumerated in the lawsuit, even under the most outlandish scenarios. Wagner remains unconvinced, however.





> Physicists point out that such phenomena have never been seen, either in previous collider experiments or in the wide cosmos beyond Earth.
> 
> "The experiments that we will do with the LHC have been done billions of times by cosmic rays hitting the earth," Ellis said. "They're being done continuously by cosmic rays hitting our astronomical bodies, like the moon, the sun, like Jupiter and so on and so forth. And the earth's still here, the sun's still here, the moon's still here. LHC collisions are not going to destroy the planet."


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2008)

Naren said:


> In case there is anyone out there gullible enough to think that the world could be destroyed by this, I just caught the MSN article on it (Boon or doom? Collider stirs debate - LHC - MSNBC.com) and here are a few quotes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So how long do we have left now, it's about half an hour isn't it?


----------



## JBroll (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## wes225 (Sep 10, 2008)

so are we done or not? cuase i really dont care which, i just wanna go plow a bitch before im dead


----------



## JBroll (Sep 10, 2008)

Step 1: see post directly above you.

Step 2: see post 23.

Step 3: see post 21.

Step 4: see post directly above you again.

Step 5: if it hasn't sunk in yet, you have problems.

Jeff


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2008)

JBroll said:


>





The very first pic of John Laroquette on SS.org. I've been waiting YEARS for this!


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/88-what-you-listening-244.html#post1208188


----------



## forelander (Sep 10, 2008)

http://lsag.web.cern.ch/lsag/LSAG-Report.pdf

Everyone should read that, before they prepare for the apocalypse.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2008)

By the time I finish reading that we wont be here anyway, what's the point?


----------



## JBroll (Sep 10, 2008)

forelander said:


> http://lsag.web.cern.ch/lsag/LSAG-Report.pdf
> 
> Everyone should read that, before they prepare for the apocalypse.



Agreed, and if you don't understand it you don't have the knowledge necessary to even think about how this thing could be dangerous - leave science to the big kids.

Jeff


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Agreed, and if you don't understand it you don't have the knowledge necessary to even think about how this thing could be dangerous - leave science to the big kids.
> 
> Jeff





If the physicists working on it don't realize the "danger evident," then how are a bunch of unrelated amateurs going to? (And I only use the term amateur because I want to at least assume that the people against this have an elementary grasp of Physics).


----------



## forelander (Sep 10, 2008)

The LHC is an absolutely amazing accomplishment on behalf of science and engineering, I find it sad that it's being feared rather than celebrated.


----------



## damigu (Sep 10, 2008)

anyone noticed today's google picture yet? pretty cool.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm carrying a crowbar with me today just in case.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 10, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm carrying a crowbar with me today just in case.



Damn those resonance cascades.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2008)

The cake is a lie.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Interdimensional headcrab cakes...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 10, 2008)

JBroll said:


>


I've just spent a few minutes trying to see if that was one of those stupid magic eye pictures that may have had a penis embedded in it...

However, i have found a poodle with it's hind legs in a crater. Possibly on the moon.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2008)

The way his head, hands and the space to the left of his head all come together made me think it was a penis  I was expecting the picture to tie in with the "hardon collider" comment, and was like "where's the second one?"


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 10, 2008)

And, as a side note, how silly do the people predicting the end of the world feel today?

If they'd actually had a look, October the 21st or thereabouts is apparently when they really start powering it up.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I've just spent a few minutes trying to see if that was one of those stupid magic eye pictures that may have had a penis embedded in it...
> 
> However, i have found a poodle with it's hind legs in a crater. Possibly on the moon.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Holy low res batman!


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2008)

Could be because it was cut out of the original picture.


----------



## damigu (Sep 10, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> And, as a side note, how silly do the people predicting the end of the world feel today?
> 
> If they'd actually had a look, October the 21st or thereabouts is apparently when they really start powering it up.



those of us in america have especially nothing to worry about, as we'll be soundly sleeping when they flip the switch and the world ends. 


here's a funny and short read about all the hub-bub. the voice of reason, as delivered through sarcastic wit.
The Problem With Particle Accelerators


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 10, 2008)

damigu said:


> those of us in america have especially nothing to worry about, as we'll be soundly sleeping when they flip the switch and the world ends.
> 
> 
> here's a funny and short read about all the hub-bub. the voice of reason, as delivered through sarcastic wit.
> The Problem With Particle Accelerators


even then, i am still not worried in the slightest to be honest 

The thing that worries me more is the slow burn doomsday that'll be instigated by the old guy and hockey mom getting elected come november, now that is something that terrifies the living crap out of me, and is something i cannot do anything about, but have to rely on the better judgement of another nation


----------



## megalex (Sep 10, 2008)

Krunch said:


> This site made me laugh.
> 
> Has the Large Hadron Collider destroyed the earth yet?




PEWW... Checked this first thing in the morning.. wow.. im sure glad it still says NO..
weee..


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 10, 2008)

This stuff is absolutely interesting. I've no fear for what it will do; on the contrary, I have nothing but hope and praise for what it _will_ do for science. If the HB is seen, can you imagine the things we'll be able to figure out? Possible dimensions, black holes, questions about the 4 forces. It's all amazing to even grasp, and to think it is in our lifetime.

Cool stuff


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Groff (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anything been updated? I think it's obvious it didn't spawn the end of the world.


----------



## damigu (Sep 10, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> even then, i am still not worried in the slightest to be honest



nor i. i'm more worried about the sun reaching red giant stage. we only have a few billion years, people! we have to populate other planets ASAP!
oh, what's the use? the universe will ultimately either reach heat death, catastrophic collapse, or rip apart all the way down to the quantum level.
it's hopeless. might as well just kill ourselves now with home-made black holes. 



7 Dying Trees said:


>



wow! just imagine the exotic particles that will be created when that frog smacks into a large hardon.


----------



## Thomas (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2008)

gist: 9810 &mdash; GitHub


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 10, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> gist: 9810 &mdash; GitHub



Nice...


----------



## Xaios (Sep 10, 2008)

If I suddenly get wood, and then collide with something, I'll know who to blame.


----------



## Groff (Sep 10, 2008)

Just a quick write up about this morning and what they plan on doing:

First Beam Circles Large Hadron Collider Track | Wired Science from Wired.com

The comments were priceless!



> Why do you paid 4 billion dollars ? It's god that had create universe !!!





> You should ask god to teach you how to speak english.


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> gist: 9810 &mdash; GitHub



Genius.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2008)

It humours me to see religious people worrying about this, it really demonstrates a lack of faith. I said to my wife yesterday "I would love to know how many Christians are praying to god to save them?", if you have faith in an all powerful god how could any scientist be a threat and why worry about what they spend their money on just pass the hat around you don't have a tennis court yet. 

Wait a second..........Revelation says stars falling from the sky, earthquakes, volcanoes................LHC creates black holes.............don't do it, in the name of humanity, don't do it  Raptor Jesus save us 

This is not a dig at devout Christians, I know this wouldn't worry them and they would be praying for mine and the scientists salvation.


----------



## Crucified (Sep 10, 2008)

not reading the entire thread. today was a warm up not a full scale test, the real operation will be happening a month from now.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 10, 2008)

hey check it out, a live webcam feed from inside the lhc

lhc


----------



## Xaios (Sep 10, 2008)

s7eve said:


> It humours me to see religious people worrying about this, it really demonstrates a lack of faith. I said to my wife yesterday "I would love to know how many Christians are praying to god to save them?", if you have faith in an all powerful god how could any scientist be a threat and why worry about what they spend their money on just pass the hat around you don't have a tennis court yet.
> 
> Wait a second..........Revelation says stars falling from the sky, earthquakes, volcanoes................LHC creates black holes.............don't do it, in the name of humanity, don't do it  Raptor Jesus save us
> 
> This is not a dig at devout Christians, I know this wouldn't worry them and they would be praying for mine and the scientists salvation.



Kind of reminds me of that crappy movie "The Mist," based on the Steven King novel.





Man, that movie sucked the big one. And not because I found it offensive as a Christian, it was just THAT moronic.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 10, 2008)

woot, we are stilll alive!


----------



## JBroll (Sep 10, 2008)

Everyone look how surprised the smart people aren't!

Jeff


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 10, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Everyone look how surprised the smart people aren't!
> 
> Jeff



lol!!!!!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 10, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> hey check it out, a live webcam feed from inside the lhc
> 
> lhc



Holy shit!


----------



## playstopause (Sep 10, 2008)

mnemonic said:


> hey check it out, a live webcam feed from inside the lhc
> 
> lhc







JBroll said:


> Everyone look how surprised the smart people aren't!
> 
> Jeff


----------



## cev (Sep 10, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Everyone look how surprised the smart people aren't!
> 
> Jeff


----------

